# Anyone like the WNBA?



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

If so, post here!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I like the WNBA. Specially because we Brazilians have great women players.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

> I like the WNBA. Specially because we Brazilians have great women players.


Agree


----------



## b_ball_luva (Jan 26, 2003)

I like the WNBA.  

My fav teams are the Liberty, Sting, Monarchs, Sparks, Comets, and Storm.


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

I like the WNBA as well.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The WNBA is great to see because its so much more funadamentals than flash.


----------

